# Turn on/off  the light!



## jmt356

Turn on the light! Turn off the light!

شَعِّلْ الضوء!
أَطْفِئْ الضوء!


----------



## Mayoucha

Hi jmt356,
I would say =>   أشعِل الضوء
أَطْفِئْ الضوء


----------



## akhooha

Maybe I'm mistaken, but I think أشعِل would be used more for lighting a candle or a lantern, something using an actual flame.
I believe that with electric lights, it would be more common to say اِفْتَحْ الضوء


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

أشعل is not used in this context


----------



## Mayoucha

Hi everybody,
@akhooha
اِفْتَحْ الضوء doesn’t sound OK in Arabic language, but أشعِل الضوء does!


----------



## akhooha

On second thought, I think اِفْتَحْ النور would be the most common and most natural way to say it...


----------



## jmt356

There are two verbs to consider: 
شَعَلَ  (Form I). Imperative: إِشْعَلْ
شَعَّلَ (Form II). Imperative: شَعِّلْ

I believe شَعَلَ (Form I) means to ignite or turn on and شَعَّلَ (Form II) means to ignite or burn. Therefore, شَعَلَ should be used with a light and شَعَّلَ should be used with a candle or something that is burned. 

I am not sure اِفْتَحْ الضوء would be used in MSA, though it may be perhaps be used in dialectical Arabic.


----------



## akhooha

From what I understand, شَعَلَ  (Form I) exists only theoretically, leaving 
شعّل (Form II) (imperative شَعِّلْ) and أشعل (Form IV) (imperative أشعِلْ) which both have the meaning of to kindle, set on fire. to ignite, inflame, etc.
اِفْتَحْ النور could very well be colloquial. It would be great if a native speaker could give an opinion about اِفْتَحْ.  One native speaker (Arabic_Police_999) has already said:


> أشعل is not used in this context


 but has, unfortunately, not indicated what _is_ used in that context.


----------



## إسكندراني

أشعل الضوء in Moroccan dialect.
افتح النور in Egyptian dialect.
I see no problem using either in standard Arabic. Or combinations... except افتح الضوء which does seem odd - I guess you don't _open_ light sources but you can _open_ [access to] light itself..


----------



## gbasfora

Hi,

Could I say *ضو الضو* ?


----------



## akhooha

gbasfora said:


> ...Could I say *ضو الضو* ?


You could say it, but it wouldn't make any sense. I suppose theoretically you could use the imperatives of Form II or Form IV, but then you'd have to say:
ضوِّئْ الضوء or أَضِئْ الضوء 
but I doubt they'd be commonly used. Maybe poetic license would let you get away with it....


----------



## Jack.D

akhooha said:


> You could say it, but it wouldn't make any sense. I suppose theoretically you could use the imperatives of Form II or Form IV, but then you'd have to say:
> ضوِّئْ الضوء or أَضِئْ الضوء
> but I doubt they'd be commonly used. Maybe poetic license would let you get away with it....



In Levantine Arabic it is common to hear:
اضوي الضو or ضوي الضو


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Mayoucha said:


> Hi everybody,
> @akhooha
> اِفْتَحْ الضوء doesn’t sound OK in Arabic language, but أشعِل الضوء does!


yeah because it should be نور not ضوء
شغّل النور
it seems more correct to my ear and from linguistic point of view


----------



## إسكندراني

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> yeah because it should be نور not ضوء
> شغّل النور
> it seems more correct to my ear and from linguistic point of view


ضوء is more accurate linguistically 
الضوء مصدر النور
والنور قد يكون منعكسا


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

إسكندراني said:


> ضوء is more accurate linguistically
> الضوء مصدر النور
> والنور قد يكون منعكسا


hmm, I think
الضوء is light with more association with heat/warmth ( severe, strong, burning)
while نور is any ray, light ( smooth, send relief, relax)
Quran "وجعلنا الشمس ضياءا و القمر نورا"
Hadeeth * : ((   **والصلاة نور **، والصدقة بُرهان ، **والصَّبْرُ ضِياءٌ** ))*


----------



## إسكندراني

نعم الشمس مصدر النور والقمر يعكسه


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

إسكندراني said:


> نعم الشمس مصدر النور والقمر يعكسه





> hmm, I think
> الضوء is light with more association with heat/warmth ( severe, strong, burning)
> while نور is any ray, light ( smooth, send relief, relax)
> Quran "وجعلنا الشمس ضياءا و القمر نورا"
> Hadeeth *: (( **والصلاة نور **، والصدقة بُرهان ، **والصَّبْرُ ضِياءٌ** ))*





> *قال الشيخ " ابن عثيمين " - رحمه الله - في شرحه لهذا الحديث :*
> *( والصَّبْرُ ضِياءٌ ) ولم يقل : إنه نور ، والصلاة قال : إنها نور ، وذلك لأن الضياء فيه حرارة ، كما قال الله عز وجل : { جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِياءً } يونس 5 ، ففيه حرارة ، والصبر فيه حرارة ومرارة ؛ لأنه شاق على الإنسان ، ولهذا جعل الصلاة نورًا ، وجعل الصبر ضياءً لما يلابسه من المشقة والمعاناة*



light that we use in the room (bulb) doesn't send warmth nor heat
so it's more accurate I think to call it نور not ضوء
*شغل النور* not *شغل الضوء*


----------



## Hemza

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> light that we use in the room (bulb) doesn't send warmth nor heat
> so it's more accurate I think to call it نور not ضوء
> *شغل النور* not *شغل الضوء*



"nuur" can be used for a lot of things, like "light of sun", "light of bulb", etc. While "Dhuu2" is used for "bulb" I think. At least, in Moroccan, we use "dhuu2" for "bulb's light", so "sha3al al dhuu2" sound correct to me


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Hemza said:


> "nuur" can be used for a *lot of things*, like "light of sun", "light of bulb", etc. While "Dhuu2" is used for "bulb" I think. At least, *in Moroccan*, we use "dhuu2" for "bulb's light", so *"sha3al al dhuu2" sound correct to me*


I was talking from a *linguistic point* of view which is more accurate 
and what is more correct to be used in MSA, but in my dialect( dialect are different than MSA), we use نور to refer to light شغل النور or ولع النور, 
am not sure if it's it's used in classical Arabic but we we also refer to fire as ضوء) ظَوْ), like ولع الظو or شِب الظو, ignite the fire
light bulb is لمبة (smooth ل)


----------



## إسكندراني

هل من مصدر غير ابن عثيمين يقول بأن الضوء مصدر الحرارة فحسب؟
الضوء كلمة شائعة جدا وأستغرب اعتراضك على فصاحتها هنا


----------



## Bakr

الكلمة تُرجمت نور أو ضوء...ولا علاقة لها بتفسير المفسرين..وتناقضتهم وجدلهم..!ـ


----------



## Arabic Guru

Bakr said:


> الكلمة تُرجمت نور أو ضوء...ولا علاقة لها بتفسير المفسرين..وتناقضتهم وجدلهم..!ـ



Can we say: أضِئ النّور and أطفِئ النّور


----------



## Bakr

الله نور..نوَّر الله وجه..وأضاء..الرجوع إلى المعاجم وليس التخفي وراء التفسير والحديث والسنة لادعاء ما لا ليس لنا ولهم به علم


----------



## Arabic Guru

Bakr said:


> الله نور..نوَّر الله وجه..وأضاء..الرجوع إلى المعاجم وليس التخفي وراء التفسير والحديث والسنة لادعاء ما لا ليس لنا ولهم به علم



أسألك عن الترجمة التي نحن بصددها
وماذا يقول المعجم؟


----------



## Bakr

لماذا تسألني؟
لست ناطقا باسم المعجم والعجم، ابحث بنفسك.!ـ


----------



## Arabic Guru

Bakr said:


> لماذا تسألني؟
> لست ناطقا باسم المعجم والعجم، ابحث بنفسك.!ـ



تيب تزعلش

بحثت واهتديت إلى أنّ "أضئ النور" و "أطفئ النور" تصلحان لهذه الترجمة
والله أعلم


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

إسكندراني said:


> هل من مصدر غير ابن عثيمين يقول بأن الضوء مصدر الحرارة فحسب؟
> الضوء كلمة شائعة جدا وأستغرب اعتراضك على فصاحتها هنا


لاحظ استخدام كلمة ضوء مع ما أتى معه حرارة/شدة
من القرآن كله 
(معنى فعلي وليس حسي)
(مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا *أَضَاءَتْ* مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ)
(يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا)
من الحديث 
*(( **والصلاة نور **، والصدقة بُرهان ، **والصَّبْرُ ضِياءٌ** ))
*من المعجم
قال الجعديّ: أضاءَتْ لنا *النارُ* وَجْهاً أَغَرَّ، * مُلْتَبِساً، بالفُؤَادِ، التِباسا
قال أَبو منصور: أَظْلمَ يكون لازماً وواقِعاً، قال: وكذلك أَضاءَ يكون بالمعنيين: أَضاءَ*السراجُ* بنفسه
وفي حديث ابن عباس: نهى عن الصلاة بعد الصبح حتى تشرق الشمس. يقال: شَرَقَت* الشمسُ* إذا طلعت، وأشْرَقَت إذا أضاءت، 
قال أبو عبيد: أَضاءَت*النَّارُ*وأضاءتغيرَها.
الضَوْءُ: الضِياءُ، وكذلك الضُوءُ بالضم. يقال ضاءَتِ *النارُ* تَضُوءُ ضَوْءاً وضُوءاً، وأضاءت مثلُهُ، وأضاءَتْهُ
وقال الزجاج في قوله تعالى: كُلَّما أَضاءَ لهم مَشَوْا فِيهِ. يقال: ضاءَ *السِّراجُ*يَضوءُ وأَضاءَ يُضِي
 قال الحطيئة: مَتَى تأْتِهِ تَعْشُو إِلى ضَوْْء*نارِهِ*
وقال الليث: العَشْوُ إِتْيانُكَ ناراً تَرْجُو عندها هُدًى أَو خَيْراً، تقول: عَشَوْتُها أَعْشُوها عَشْواً وعُشُوّاً، والعاشِية: كل شيءٍ يعشُو بالليلِ إِلى ضَوءِ*نارٍ*
بينما نور فقط للدلالة على الشعاع بغض النظر عن مصدره
*( لم أجد النور مع النار ولا النور مع السراج ولا النور مع الشمس في معجم الباحث العربي كله إذا كان وجدت ما يخالف ذلك فهلا أريتني)

لا أعلم مصدرا من كتاب وأعلم أن التالي ليس مصدرا و لكن للإستزادة
*http://fashion.azyya.com/280616.html

بالنسبة لي
عندما يذكر ضوء القمر
فما يخطر ببالي هو القمر بأوج نوره: بدرًا
و عندما يذكر نور القمر فليس بالضرورة أن يكون بدرا


----------



## cherine

Dear all,

Please focus on the topic of this thread "Turn on/off the light" and do not go into side discussions of the definitions of ضوء and نور .
And remember to maintain the cordial and respectful tone promoted by the forum's second guidelines.

Thanks,
Cherine
Moderator


----------



## foforum

What is a difference between طفا1 & اطفا4


----------



## momai

foforum said:


> What is a difference between طفا1 & اطفا4


طفأ الضوء the light went out (intransitive)
أطفأ محمد الضوء Mohammad turned off the light (transitive)


----------

